# Greek Island Stops



## mlexose (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello all. Thanks in advance for any replies. My girlfriend and I have 5 days in the islands with the first stop being Santorini (i hope). What other islands would you recommend day tripping or perhaps staying a night or two. We don't want to be on very long ferry rides. Thanks again :dance:


----------



## gemmar (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi we went from santorini to paros in July this year. Naoussa is really pretty and the ferry took 4 hours and was really smooth. We stayed at Saint Andrea resort and would recommend to everyone!


----------

